# Toshiba Notebook ist SEHR langsam



## Munin666 (7. Mai 2014)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich habe derzeit den (angeblich) 3 Jahre alten Toshiba Satellite C660D von meiner Tante hier.
Sie bat mich darum ihn mal neu zu installieren, allerdings macht mich das teil echt stützig.

Die Installation von Windows 7 dauerte gefühlt schon so lang, da könnte ich 2-3 PCs installieren bis der überhaupt den ersten Schritt fertig hatte.
Im normalen Desktopbetrieb ist er allerdings recht flott, öffnet alles schnell, allerdings ist auch bisher nichts drauf was die Hardware auslasten könnte.

Dann den W-Lan und Lan Treiber installiert, was auch ohne Probleme klappte.
Anschließend habe ich die Windows Updates durch geführt, was bereits sehr lange dauerte.
Danach habe ich versucht einen Grafiktreiber zu installieren, was erstmal sehr oft fehl schlug und als dies endlich gelang, habe ich auch noch die restlichen Treiber installiert.

*Der Laptop fährt mir persönlich zu langsam runter, aber vergleichsweise recht schnell hoch und bei der Windows 7 Service Pack 1 Installation übers Windows Update hängt er immer an der selben Stelle fest, 
gibt aber keine Fehlermeldung und lastet den CPU sehr stark aus.*

Hier mal ein paar Infos zur Hardware. (echt bescheiden, besonders der CPU, denke aber nicht das es daran liegt, da Windows 7 ja eigl vorinstalliert war und ich schon Laptops mit schwächeren CPUs gesehen habe die besser liefen).

Time of this report: 5/7/2014, 21:19:20
Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_gdr.130318-1532)
Language: German (Regional Setting: German)
System Manufacturer: TOSHIBA
System Model: Satellite C660D
BIOS: BIOS Date: 01/10/12 12:00:00 Ver: AMI APTIO 1.60
Processor: AMD E-300 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics (2 CPUs), ~1.3GHz

Card name: AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics
Manufacturer: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Chip type: AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics (0x9802)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Display Memory: 1963 MB
Dedicated Memory: 373 MB
Shared Memory: 1589 MB
Current Mode: 1366 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Native Mode: 1366 x 768(p) (59.998Hz)

Dann kam ich auf die Idee, dass vielleicht ein defekt der Festplatte vorliegen könnte, hätte wenigstens eine
gleich große die noch funktionieren würde hier rum fliegen.
Allerdings kann ich dies wohl auch ausschließen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte helft mir, woran könnte dies liegen das mir dieser Laptop echt Kummer bereitet, wie ich es noch nie hatte...
oder ist der einfach so schlecht?


----------



## yingtao (7. Mai 2014)

Kenne mich jetzt nicht mit dem Model von Toshiba aus aber kenne es z.B. von den Acer Laptops das die auch sehr langsam runterfahren, wenn man das Update "falsch" durchgeführt hat. Bei den von Acer muss man z.B. vor dem Update alle Grafiktreiber deinstallieren über den Gerätemanager (aber nicht neustarten) bevor man größere Updates durchführt wie z.B. Servicepacks. Kann mir vorstellen das es bei Toshiba vielleicht das selbe ist. Zur Geschwindigkeit mit der Windows installiert wird kommt es auch darauf an wie man es installiert. Über die Systemwiederherstellung vom Hersteller (über die versteckte Partition auf der HDD) dauert es meiner Erfahrung nach immer sehr lange bis das installiert ist (hat das letzte mal knapp 4 Stunden gedauert bei nem neuen Laptop) und über nen USB Stick der über das Windowstool erstellt geht es sehr viel schneller (ca. 30 Minuten) wobei dann aber noch die Treiber extra gesucht und installiert werden müssen.

Guck mal im Gerätemanager ob es da irgendwelche Konflikte gibt und ansonsten hat es bei mir nur geholfen den Laptop neu zu installieren und dann wie vom Hersteller empfohlen vor größeren Updates die Grafiktreiber zu deinstallieren.


----------



## Esinger (7. Mai 2014)

sorry wenn ich es so sagen soll,aber das teil ist wircklich sche***hatte es selber schon zu tun mit diesem ding im pc laden wo ich arbeite
 kunde wollt windows7 neuinstalliert haben warum auch immer ,eine qual das ding kannst nebenbei einen kaffe trinken gehen und das ding immer noch am laden
 also ich würde das teil verkaufen,und mir einen besseres noteboock kaufen


----------



## Munin666 (7. Mai 2014)

Esinger schrieb:


> sorry wenn ich es so sagen soll,aber das teil ist wircklich sche***hatte es selber schon zu tun mit diesem ding im pc laden wo ich arbeite
> kunde wollt windows7 neuinstalliert haben warum auch immer ,eine qual das ding kannst nebenbei einen kaffe trinken gehen und das ding immer noch am laden
> also ich würde das teil verkaufen,und mir einen besseres noteboock kaufen


 
Ist ja nicht meins, sonst hätte ich einen Hammer genommen oder einen Freiflug aus dem Fenster spendiert.
Ich habe ja sogar eine neue Windows 7 CD genommen, da ich es meistens vorziehe auf die Recovery zu verzichten und alles manuell zu machen.

Da du damit ja Erfahrung hast, kannst du mir irgendwelche Tipps zu diesem Notebook geben?


----------



## Esinger (7. Mai 2014)

das Problem an der Sache ist da kann man nicht viel machen ausser eine ssd und mehr ram geht nicht da der Prozessor das Problem ist das ding ist einfach saulahm
 oder du probierst es mal mit windows7 starter ob es besser geht wenn nicht dan muss man damit leben oder verkaufen muss der jenige entscheiden wem das ding gehört


----------



## Munin666 (8. Mai 2014)

Esinger schrieb:


> das Problem an der Sache ist da kann man nicht viel machen ausser eine ssd und mehr ram geht nicht da der Prozessor das Problem ist das ding ist einfach saulahm
> oder du probierst es mal mit windows7 starter ob es besser geht wenn nicht dan muss man damit leben oder verkaufen muss der jenige entscheiden wem das ding gehört


 
Nachdem ich den Laptop jetzt 3h gestern laufen ließ, ging die Service Pack 1 Installation doch noch weiter, hab den jetzt über Nacht laufen lassen und er ist damit fertig....
Ich werde jetzt noch die restlichen Windows Updates machen und übergebe ihn dann am Samstag / Sonntag meiner Tante und dann kann sie wenigstens damit arbeiten.
Ist das normal das dieser Laptop bei Windows 7 kein Overlay für die FN Tasten hat? Die klappen zwar perfekt aber mein alter Toshiba Satellite P300D zeigte immer im Display an welche Taste welche Funktion hat, wenn ich FN gedrückt hielt.


----------

